# FIOS HD box won't handshake with TV



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm using the Motorola HD DVR model # QIP 7232 2 and I have it connected with a HDMI to DVI cable to my Hitachi 57X500 RPTV. When I power them both up, doesn't matter what order, I have no pic but have sound.

The only way I can get the pic to appear is to remove the HDMI from the FIOS box and re-insert it with both units on. Granted the reason I have audio is from the Toslink but no pic upon start up.

We have changed boxes, cables, no dice. Could this be a resolution setting or just the fact it's HDMI to DVI?

No adapters, just one cable that's terminated with HDMI at one end and DVI at the other.

Verizon has re-flashed, re-booted many times, happened on the other box as well.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

How long is the HDMI to DVI cable? Long cable lengths can cause loss of picture as well as sound (when HDMI is used for audio.)

Also, what resolution is the set top box vs. the TV? If the set top box is sending 1080i and the TV is 720P, then a loss of picture could happen, although most TVs will down scale to its native resolution.


----------



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

Cable is about 10', no more than 12'. Both the TV and STB are set to 1080i.


----------

